# Hamster



## Michella1 (Nov 30, 2016)

Hi I'm new this site. But please can someone help. My hamster is 3 years old roughly. I've found him lifeless in his cage. He is very cold but breathing still. The vets want to charge me £98 just to look at him. Can anyone please help.


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

No one can help you but the vets.


----------



## kirksandallchins (Nov 3, 2007)

A consultation at my vet is under £30. Ring around different vets


----------

